# so you think you can use a bindsaw.



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

BandsawMagic.mwv:thumbsup: I was just sent this link. Though you might like it.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Doesn't work,,*

Lets try again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bandsaw Magic is an old thread here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXW5...jocks.com/topics/8201&feature=player_embedded 
bill


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Sorry I thought it was a new video.*

It's a good video to learn from.



woodnthings said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXW5...jocks.com/topics/8201&feature=player_embedded
> bill


----------

